# Sign that you have too much wood?



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2022)

My buddy with all the big slabs must have too much wood! Why you question? How could this be? I would say when you use curly redwood as a sticker between some massive slabs ---- then you may have too much wood. Just say'n!





But then he has lots of stuff like this! It is hard on Lil Mikey's nerves being around all that!!!! Someday I will be able to see the slabs of his redwood lace! It is buried in the back.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2022)

Would love to have a nice piece of redwood lace burl to make some pot calls. @The100road Stan showed me one he made and it was gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> ... then you may have too much wood


There is no start to this sentence that could make it true !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> My buddy with all the big slabs must have too much wood! Why you question? How could this be? I would say when you use curly redwood as a sticker between some massive slabs ---- then you may have too much wood. Just say'n!
> 
> View attachment 224752
> 
> ...


Just shut up already or drop me his address. I don't know what kind of excuse will work on the wife, but... (it never hurts to try ) doesn't always work out in these cases, does it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 25, 2022)

I have used figured wood to use as stickers and spacers- maple to maple, koa to koa, redwood to redwood (cut-offs). I have also used Brazilian rosewood and pernambuco (with their corresponding species)…….

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 25, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> I have used figured wood to use as stickers and spacers- maple to maple, koa to koa, redwood to redwood (cut-offs). I have also used Brazilian rosewood and pernambuco (with their corresponding species)…….


And you too! Hush. I know I can't talk her into a trip to the big apple. I would never sticker my wood like that. All I have are domestics. I have however seen a certain number of smaller curly pear slices sticking in the pile sideways.. hmm, probably just easier to stack that way. And maybe a couple other things but we all know dogwood isn't exotic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 25, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> And you too! Hush. I know I can't talk her into a trip to the big apple. I would never sticker my wood like that. All I have are domestics. I have however seen a certain number of smaller curly pear slices sticking in the pile sideways.. hmm, probably just easier to stack that way. And maybe a couple other things but we all know dogwood isn't exotic.


Frank @2feathers Creative Making- come up here and I will give you both a tour of your lifetime. I know this city inside and out. Nothing you can pay a tour guide to show you the real and what the old New York looks like which is slowly vanishing…….

The woods are cut-offs and I try to use the same wood species when I can to sticker them. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy (same densities), but it is what I have available at the time- I don’t make a habit and cut for stickers, I use the drop offs. Those drop offs can be cut later for knife handles, pens, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 25, 2022)

Now that’s some fancy wood! First is spectacular and only see sculls in the last one. Does your Bud make them available to buy?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 25, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> Frank @2feathers Creative Making- come up here and I will give you both a tour of your lifetime. I know this city inside and out. Nothing you can pay a tour guide to show you the real and what the old New York looks like which is slowly vanishing…….
> 
> The woods are cut-offs and I try to use the same wood species when I can to sticker them. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy (same densities), but it is what I have available at the time- I don’t make a habit and cut for stickers, I use the drop offs. Those drop offs can be cut later for knife handles, pens, etc.


Appreciate the invite. I have been to NYC twice for weddings. Visited ground zero on my first trip. Both weddings were in Chinatown Zheng and Yang family. I was their token white...
Actually I was their language teacher.. 

I haven't been very successful getting her on a three hour trip, much less a 2 day trip. I will keep working on it. Just don't expect any overnight results...

I agree on the re-use as handles and other small items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 26, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Would love to have a nice piece of redwood lace burl to make some pot calls. @The100road Stan showed me one he made and it was gorgeous


Let me work on him. He has some big slabs of lace - one huge one somewhere between 12\4 and 16\4. No idea how long or really how wide. He's just now gone to a tag inventory system and I noticed it had a tag with $14,000 plus on it. Don't know if that is sell price or inventory value. The rest of the tree is there too. Have not seen what they look like - they are always in the stacks somewhere. He has one desk he made of lace. it was quite a while back and did not find any cutoffs. Don't know if from that tree or not - I'll get a pic next time I am in. He's across the street from Codes and should be going there soon. He is supposed to be getting his Bastogne soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 26, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Now that’s some fancy wood! First is spectacular and only see sculls in the last one. Does your Bud make them available to buy?


Yes he does he will sell slabs and cutoffs. I go and buy his cutoffs - which are some times substantial. All he's basically done to date is big slab furniture and cabinets. This time I could not buy any walnut crotch. Some rich dude wants his kitchen and other stuff out of walnut crotch. I tried to get this “small” piece of claro feather crotch - its about 3' x 4' and 2 to 3 inches thick. But said it had to go to the project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 26, 2022)

Too much wood???????????????? What sacrilege is this?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2022)

Maybe we should rephrase this to "signs you are getting a decent stash of wood"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## scootac (Mar 27, 2022)

Is this too much?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 27, 2022)

scootac said:


> Is this too much?
> View attachment 224835
> 
> View attachment 224836


Definitely not. If you can find an old tin roof to reclaim, throw a couple sheets on each pile, pretty effective, we stockpile a 2 story house worth of wood that way when I was was teenager


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2022)

scootac said:


> Is this too much?
> View attachment 224835
> 
> View attachment 224836


Not really. Looks like you need to build a storage unit! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scootac (Mar 27, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Not really. Looks like you need to build a storage unit! Chuck


Have one.
It's full of motorcycles!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 27, 2022)

scootac said:


> Have one.
> It's full of motorcycles!


Sounds like I need to make a road trip....


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Would love to have a nice piece of redwood lace burl to make some pot calls. @The100road Stan showed me one he made and it was gorgeous


I know he had this piece and it's neighbors. I think this went to an ex VP. I might have a cut-off, but not sure if I could get pot call size from it. I was a sinker and not part of that big tree/slabs.





This might be the piece I have a cut off from but not near as dense of figure. mIne is dark.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------

